# GOLD!!



## nikki99 (9 August 2012)

Congratulations Charlotte!!!
And to Laura for the bronze!


----------



## Goya (9 August 2012)

Just fantastic.What more can I say?


----------



## partypremier (9 August 2012)

Fantastic. Valegro as good as (perhaps better) than Totilas!!
How great has the Olympics been for equestrianism.
3 GOLD 1 SILVER 1 BRONZE


----------



## MICHAELA8228 (9 August 2012)

Brilliant!!!!! Sneakily followed it at work and had to contained my excitment at the end!!!


----------



## fallenangel123 (9 August 2012)

Even my OH had a tear in his eye then.
   Bloomin marvellous!!!


----------



## merrymeasure (9 August 2012)

Brilliant! Well done to the girls! But disappointed for Carl.


----------



## Janah (9 August 2012)

Brilliant result!  Carl deserves congrats as well.


----------



## 3Beasties (9 August 2012)

Fantastic!! I really thought she'd lost it down the final line but let out the biggest cheer when her score was announced, utterly AMAZING!!

Am also slightly disappointed for Carl (was hoping for a GB 1,2,3!) but hopefully he will feel like Charlotte's gold is also an achievement for him, through training her and part owning her Valegro. Team GB has done us proud!


----------



## Maesfen (9 August 2012)

partypremier said:



			Fantastic. Valegro as good as (perhaps better) than Totilas!!
How great has the Olympics been for equestrianism.
3 GOLD 1 SILVER 1 BRONZE























Click to expand...

How about how good the Equestrians have been for the Games too?
Let's hope this secures their place in future Olympics too.



3Beasties said:



			Fantastic!! I really thought she'd lost it down the final line but let out the biggest cheer when her score was announced, utterly AMAZING!!

Am also slightly disappointed for Carl (was hoping for a GB 1,2,3!) but hopefully he will feel like Charlotte's gold is also an achievement for him, through training her and part owning her Valegro. Team GB has done us proud!
		
Click to expand...


Echo this.  OH thought I had been murdered when I screamed!


----------



## skewbaldpony (9 August 2012)

3Beasties said:



			Fantastic!! I really thought she'd lost it down the final line but let out the biggest cheer when her score was announced, utterly AMAZING!!

Am also slightly disappointed for Carl (was hoping for a GB 1,2,3!) but hopefully he will feel like Charlotte's gold is also an achievement for him, through training her and part owning her Valegro. Team GB has done us proud!
		
Click to expand...

I think he may have paid the price there, not too sure he was quite fairly marked, but I think a GB 1,2,3 was considered beyond the pale.

He'll be back.


----------



## blueheron (9 August 2012)

Some armchair analysts on the ferry afterwards were saying that Laura was better than Charlotte blah blah. I mean cmon, they should be pleased for the girls not complaining!


----------



## KingfisherBlue (9 August 2012)

A sensational result. A great tally of medals for the equestrian disciplines at London 2012.


----------

